# Anyone want support/ someone to talk to?



## Shogunronin (May 12, 2011)

Hi there

I cured my SA about 3 years ago and never experienced any problems that I used to have ever since. The road to recovery was not a difficult one in the sense of hard work but it was a difficult one in that the correct road to go down was difficult to find.

I don't know if you were like me but I used to have so many thoughts on why I was the way I was. I often asked myself why I was created this way and so different from everyone else. You know one thing I find is people with SA are actually smarter than people who do not have it. I believe so much logic clouds our minds that we get so stuck up on the little things that shouldn't matter to most people. Back when I had SA I used to micro-calibrate everything and this was one of the biggest issues I had. 

Sometimes to see clear we really need to just let go... but letting go for a lot of people can be extremely difficult. I mean all of us here have difficulties and demons we need to face and the odds can be stacked against us. But you will push through eventually with enough spirit and heart. You are all beautiful people and amazing in all of your own ways....

I just wanted to say that if anyone here wanted someone to talk to for advice, guidance or just someone to generally talk to than I am always here. I seem to also have a way of explaining why people do stuff which seems quite confusing to someone with SA.

My skype is: Yufooooo

I also have Yahoo messenger but just message here if you would like it. I look forward to meeting new people on here.

Dalton.


----------

